# Receivers



## Tommy O'Hanlon (Feb 21, 2008)

One receiver or two? I have heard several reasons for two receivers V one but i'm a bit confused on which is the best, interestly my wife uses two and uses a lower level over the board than myself, would like to hear peoples opinion on this.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I prefer 2 and use 2, sometimes 4 :-o 1 tends to push/pull the dog depending on position, with 2 the directional response is neutral and stim response is better/predictable. When using 4, I use 2 of one kind and 2 of another kind for different responses (2 to correct and bring the dog high and the other 2 to shut the dog off when needed), I have a hard ass/difficult to control dog.


----------

